# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  where can I find a good TV stand?

## Leyla

I've been hunting for a stand that fits my space for what feels like months now, and have yet to find anything that both looks good and suits my needs. I stumbled upon some of the design, which is damn near perfect, but the store does not ship to the US.

I'm hoping to find something best.

----------


## Richard Bales

The best way to get a good TV stand is to shop online. There multiple digital stores out there. So, you will surely find what you need!

----------


## brittany

If you're ok with waiting, Take a look on Amazon or eBay Marketplace. You can find some pretty nice TV stands/media consoles at a reasonable price. I just picked up a nice Bell'O CW342 65" TV Stand. It’s the only cheap, good-looking one I could find that didn’t require mounting it to the wall. Here are some other best buy tv stand suggestions from www.homeblogzone.com/best-buy-tv-stands/. That is worth looking at.

----------


## pukaka

This is such a great resource that you are providing and you give it away for free. run 3 I love seeing blog that understand the value of providing a quality resource for free

----------

